# Mum of newly diagnosed 9yr old.



## Bethysplodge (Sep 17, 2021)

Hi, 
My daughter was diagnosed with type 1 last month. 
Shes at school now and.doing well but she has been invited for a play date and has a party invitation as well. 
How do people manage these? 
I have 3 other younger children as well. 
Thanks.


----------



## Inka (Sep 17, 2021)

Welcome @Bethysplodge  Sorry to hear about your daughter’s Type 1 diagnosis. It’s always a shock and does take a while to get used to.

Does your daughter have the Libre? Will the party include food?


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Sep 17, 2021)

Hi and welcome. My daughter is now 11 and was diagnosed just before her 9th birthday.

For play dates etc we either pop along to do the carb count or do it via text. She’s always done her own injections (now on a pump) but needs help with the carb count. Parties can be harder as there can be more excitement etc. But generally we just make a best guess and then correct later on.


----------



## Bethysplodge (Sep 17, 2021)

Yes she has a libre 2 so that's great, but she won't do her own injections. She's also has autism and an eating disorder called ARFID which complicates things further. 
She says I just won't eat while I'm out and I'll take some haribo and scan myself! I just wondered if that was an OK thing to do or not. I don't really know what to do for the best!!


----------



## Inka (Sep 17, 2021)

The ARFID must make things harder. Could you perhaps pack her her own party food to take? Not only would it hopefully be more acceptable to her, you’d know the carbs. I think I’d go myself if it was my child and do the injection for her at least this time. Gradually as she and you get used to things, you might find better solutions.

Most importantly, I hope she has a good time there.


----------



## Bronco Billy (Sep 17, 2021)

When my two were first diagnosed, we stayed with them at the party. If that isn’t possible, could you go in briefly when food is served to do the injection? It would be a shame if she couldn’t enjoy herself properly. While being aware of the autism and AFRID, it’s important that she learns to deal with these things at the earliest opportunity rather than feel she has to miss out.


----------



## Lucyr (Sep 17, 2021)

Bethysplodge said:


> Hi,
> My daughter was diagnosed with type 1 last month.
> Shes at school now and.doing well but she has been invited for a play date and has a party invitation as well.
> How do people manage these?
> ...


What kind of foods is your daughter okay to eat? If there’s anything not too heavy in carbs that she’ll eat and if the play date / parties involve some activity, then she may be able to have okay blood sugars with eating some food you pack and not injecting? Or could you arrange the play dates so that they just involve a snack and not a meal, or invite the other child to play at your house instead then you’re there to do the injections?


----------



## Sally71 (Sep 18, 2021)

For play dates I used to find that as soon as diabetes was mentioned, parents would either back out and the play date never materialised (in which case you can invite the friend to your house) or they would take it on board fully and deal with it really well.  I'd talk to the parent first, ask what sort of food they were planning on serving, then do them a crib sheet of basic instructions and a rough guide of how to count the carbs.


----------

